# IPod Adaper Choices??



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

Ok getting ideas for my birthday coming up soon and one thing I would like to add to my 07 passat is an ipod adapter. Just a little confused on what would be the best option for me. I have a 07 passat with the 6 disc in dash cd player with sat radio and its the dynaudio version. I believe I have the cable in the glove box (Ill verify tonight) I would like the following if possible:
Charge the Ipod
Still be able to use sat/cd functions
Browse from both the ipod and stereo
Play single songs or playlists.
I was looking at this but not sure what all is needed or if its possible do what I am looking for.
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html

Also is there any good holders for it that look good maybe mounted on the center console close to the cup holders or something.

Thanks for the help/ideas in advance.
--Todd


_Modified by twooly at 11:03 AM 2-19-2007_


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: IPod Adaper Choices?? (twooly)*

The USA Spec PA11-VW6 is the one that I have an it works just fine. 
Charge the Ipod YES
Still be able to use sat/cd functions YES
Browse from both the ipod and stereo. iPod YES, Stereo-playlist only
Play single songs or playlists. Playlist only in playlist mode (controlled by the stereo) and single/playlist (controlled by the iPod) in iPod mode.
Hook-up is behind the stereo.


----------



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: IPod Adaper Choices?? (whatnxt)*

I noticed this on their site
Retains SAT functions when installed with Sat Pass thru 
So you need to by that adapter also in order to use the sat radio? Also can I just hook it up with the cable in the glove box instead of going through the trouble of removing the stereo?


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: IPod Adaper Choices?? (twooly)*

The radio takes about 5 minutes to remove. Don't unhook the seatbelt connector from the radio frame or you'll get a "fault" light. Talk to enfig. There was a reason that the glovebox cable was not the preferred connection.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: IPod Adaper Choices?? (twooly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twooly* »_I noticed this on their site
Retains SAT functions when installed with Sat Pass thru 
So you need to by that adapter also in order to use the sat radio? Also can I just hook it up with the cable in the glove box instead of going through the trouble of removing the stereo?

yes, and yes
the sat radio pass thru is needed for intefaces that connect behind the radio and who wish to keep the Factory sat radio functional
connecting an interface at the glovebox changer location (if the car is eqipped with one) provides the same functionality of the sat pass thru plus the added convience of not having to remove the radio


----------



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: IPod Adaper Choices?? ([email protected])*

So then I wouldn't need the sat pass thru since I can just hook up in the glove box? I have the aux port in the glove box. I'm looking at USA Spec PA11-VW6 product.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: IPod Adaper Choices?? (twooly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *twooly* »_So then I wouldn't need the sat pass thru since I can just hook up in the glove box?.

provided you use the Dice I-VW-T and your car is wired for a glovebox changer you're all set

_Quote, originally posted by *twooly* »_ I'm looking at USA Spec PA11-VW6 product.

that product will need to be connected behind your radio, and you will need the sat radio pass thru to keep your factory sat radio functional


----------



## whatnxt (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: IPod Adaper Choices?? ([email protected])*

I had issues with the Dice I-VW-T (2) connected to the glove-box connector. It was solved (by enfig) by going to the USA Spec PA11-VW6 unit connected to the back of the radio. Unless the Dice unit has changed, I would take the extra time and go with the USA Spec PA11-VW6.


----------



## twooly (Jan 8, 2007)

*Re: IPod Adaper Choices?? (whatnxt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *whatnxt* »_I had issues with the Dice I-VW-T (2) connected to the glove-box connector. It was solved (by enfig) by going to the USA Spec PA11-VW6 unit connected to the back of the radio. Unless the Dice unit has changed, I would take the extra time and go with the USA Spec PA11-VW6.

Thanks for the info I plan on doing the USA Spec PA11-VW6.


----------



## roadrash (Mar 14, 2007)

Anyone have success with the I-VW-T? I'd like to go that route if possible since I have the SAT radio and everything...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: (roadrash)*


_Quote, originally posted by *roadrash* »_Anyone have success with the I-VW-T? I'd like to go that route if possible since I have the SAT radio and everything...

that will work just fine for you so long as you have Glovebox CD changer connection


----------

